# Situation update..been a while



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all. I haven't posted for about 5 weeks so I thought I'd let you know what's been happening. I won't bother going into all the background as it would take a very long time so those of you who have followed my story will know what what I'm talking about.
My wife and I are still separated. She has let it be known to our mutual friends that she feels she made a big mistake in leaving and is unhappy with her current situation. She has remained cordial throughout, but still hasn't made any overtures toward a reconciliation. I can only assume she doesn't want to ruin what she believes is a good, new relationship I have going. 
My g/f has been going through a very rough time. She committed to her soon-to-be-ex until he is physically able to fend for himself and out from under his considerable financial hardships. She has asked me to please remain patient with her and try to understand her situation and I have done just that.
My health is good...some stress, but certainly under control. I'm lonely at times, but that's to be expected.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

hopemom said:


> I did not follow your earlier postings since I am fairly new to this, but it seems to me that you should both be working to end the old relationship completely before you get another person involved, that won't end well for anyone. Be alone for a bit to be sure of what you want. Girlfriend AND wife?


My wife and I have been apart for 5 months. Am I not supposed to see anyone?


----------

